# Temporary House for disaster victims.



## [robak] (Dec 4, 2009)

I am doing my diplomma project at architecture and urban planning. Topic is as in title: temporary house for disaster victims. Do you know some realized examples of such? Or even only idealogic projects? Maybe some examples of container houses? what do you think about such architecture?


----------



## hyper316 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, first time poster here.

I came across this after the Haiti earthquake disaster:

http://barrelsofhope.org/

Hope this helps


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

This is a fairly good book, there are hundreds on the subject. Ask at your local library.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Design-Like...2199/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320267236&sr=8-1


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't help but think that there are vastly better resources out there for students seeking information on subjects like this, rather than posting threads like this one. Utilise libraries and the internet.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://embed.ted.com/talks/lang/ja/shigeru_ban_emergency_shelters_made_from_paper.html


.


----------



## Jon5738 (Oct 26, 2013)

[robak] said:


> I am doing my diplomma project at architecture and urban planning. Topic is as in title: temporary house for disaster victims. Do you know some realized examples of such? Or even only idealogic projects? Maybe some examples of container houses? what do you think about such architecture?


It has all to do with location and resources available. In a place like New York in the winter, paper will not work, whereas a container building will not work well in the tropics unless it has plenty of air conditioners and good ventilations.


----------

